# a few of my T's



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

hope you enjoy them. 
Brachypelma vagans
	

		
			
		

		
	



Grammostola pulchripes F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Poecilotheria regalis gravid
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brachypelma smithi F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Acanthoscurria geniculata F

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

*more*

Psalmopoeus cambridgei F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Stromatopelma calceatum MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pelinobius muticus F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Stromatopelma calceatum F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ornithoctonus sp. "Koh Samui" F

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

*more*

Ceratogyrus darlingi unsex
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cyclosternum fasciatum unsex
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ephobupos murinus F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Paraphysa scrofa unsex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

*more*

Poecilotheria metallica F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lasiodora difficilis F
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lasiodora parahybana F

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

man look at the Stomatopelma calceatum MM's eyes...haha gotta love that species..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ingar (Nov 1, 2011)

You mentioned A. geniculata as B. albopilosum and P. cambridgei as P. irminia. Be more cautious with latin 
Nice pics and T's!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

hmmmmm no.....?





Ingar said:


> You mentioned A. geniculata as B. boehmei and P. cambridgei as P. irminia. Be more cautious with latin
> Nice pics and T's!


----------



## Ingar (Nov 1, 2011)

mmmmm.. yeas


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

what do you mean? i didnt mention geniculata, or boehmei...or cambridgei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ingar (Nov 1, 2011)

You schould replace B. albo with A. genic and P. irminia vith P. cambrid aswell.. Wrong latins to those species.
Pardon for boehmei - misspelled myself


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

actually both are correct..the albo is a albo, and the irminia is a irminia just not brightly colored.....

---------- Post added 11-01-2011 at 06:34 PM ----------

actually i am now seeing what you are meaning about the geniculata...she was given to me as a albo, so i never thought any different...that explains why she is so vicious....and the irminia i am still climbing up the walls over...she is 7" and was sold to me as irminia...i know shes lighter colored, but she doesnt quite look like a cambridgei.....and what really sucks is i have a mm coming in tomorrow on loan....what the heck...

---------- Post added 11-01-2011 at 06:42 PM ----------

well after alot more picture hunting...im thinking my girl is a cambridgei...what the heck....i thought it was wierd when i first got her...but i thought maybe it was a lighter phase..

---------- Post added 11-01-2011 at 07:01 PM ----------

any more thoughts on the irminia/cambridgei problem....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 2, 2011)

and i cant thank you enough for that...i didnt mean to sound rude..i was just in shock...especially since i was about to pair my cambridgei...





Ingar said:


> You schould replace B. albo with A. genic and P. irminia vith P. cambrid aswell.. Wrong latins to those species.
> Pardon for boehmei - misspelled myself


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 2, 2011)

Lasiodora difficilis F


----------



## Ran (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice/healthy looking T's!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 2, 2011)

thank you..





Ran said:


> Very nice/healthy looking T's!


----------



## thruthetrees (Nov 2, 2011)

*drooling* they all look superb!!! I love that L. difficilis--what a beautiful T! I had not really given that type a real look until I saw the picture of yours. Same with the A. genic... Great shots showing amazing coloring!

In full agreement on the eyes of thay MM S. calceatum--that would be a good one to take photos of to get people to see the cute side of Ts... Almost puppy like eyes!

The Koh Samui is stunning... They're all just amazing in their own ways  You have an amazing collection  *drools more* I look forward to seeing some of the sacs/slings of those girls when they drop  Is the LP gravid as well?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 2, 2011)

yeah difficilis are pretty cool....i tried pairing her tonight, but the mm is acting strange..i think he is getting close to death from old age or maybe the cold, cause he was in transit 8 days...has been acting strangely....yeah those eyes on the mm calceatum are awesome, and i love how feathery he is..alot more than the females...yeah im hoping that my S. calceatum lays a sac soon..she is about to explode....nope the LP isnt gravid yet...she has never been paired..she actually looked just the same after a molt...shes a biggun..thanks for everything..





thruthetrees said:


> *drooling* they all look superb!!! I love that L. difficilis--what a beautiful T! I had not really given that type a real look until I saw the picture of yours. Same with the A. genic... Great shots showing amazing coloring!
> 
> In full agreement on the eyes of thay MM S. calceatum--that would be a good one to take photos of to get people to see the cute side of Ts... Almost puppy like eyes!
> 
> The Koh Samui is stunning... They're all just amazing in their own ways  You have an amazing collection  *drools more* I look forward to seeing some of the sacs/slings of those girls when they drop  Is the LP gravid as well?


----------



## coldvaper (Nov 2, 2011)

I love your Lasiodora parahybana it looks so massive, like a baseball attached to legs lol.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 2, 2011)

haha yeah she does...i have to be careful not to overfeed her.....





coldvaper said:


> I love your Lasiodora parahybana it looks so massive, like a baseball attached to legs lol.


----------



## LucN (Nov 4, 2011)

Just want to point out that your C. darlingi is definitely female as males don't develop a foveal horn on the carapace. Lovely collection btw !


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 4, 2011)

Really? i had no idea...i thought they were sexed the same as ever other T....awesome....and thank you...thats only a small fraction of my collection....just havent taken pics of all the random slings and juvies....





LucN said:


> Just want to point out that your C. darlingi is definitely female as males don't develop a foveal horn on the carapace. Lovely collection btw !


----------



## LucN (Nov 4, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> Really? i had no idea...i thought they were sexed the same as ever other T....awesome....and thank you...thats only a small fraction of my collection....just havent taken pics of all the random slings and juvies....


No wait, I was mistaken. It's C. marshalli that doesn't develop a foveal horn. C. darlingi has a very small stump. By the size of the horn, I'm assuming it's female. When I had mine, it was about that size. She was about 2" DLS when it really became apparent, but she was confirmed via a molt.


----------



## fartbreath (Nov 5, 2011)

Your P. metallica is a beauty!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah i just done some looking into it and read that the males have a stub...so yeah it is probably female...but i always sex the molts...even if it is a girl ive had for a while...i like to keep my eyes focused on what to look for..and its fun....thanks man...





LucN said:


> No wait, I was mistaken. It's C. marshalli that doesn't develop a foveal horn. C. darlingi has a very small stump. By the size of the horn, I'm assuming it's female. When I had mine, it was about that size. She was about 2" DLS when it really became apparent, but she was confirmed via a molt.




---------- Post added 11-05-2011 at 01:02 AM ----------

thank ya..





fartbreath said:


> Your P. metallica is a beauty!


----------



## jhalla16 (Nov 5, 2011)

makes me wish i had a camera, haha.

good looking pics, i like the first one the most


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 6, 2011)

well get one...and thanks...yeah it was fun watching those two....paired them flawlessly 3 times...she was super gentle and very willing...was totally not expecting that out of B. vagans, and she is always hungry...





jhalla16 said:


> makes me wish i had a camera, haha.
> 
> good looking pics, i like the first one the most


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2012)

*FINALLY found this thread! lol*

Brachypelma sabulosum female





Brachypelma angustum female





Lampropelma nigerrimum female





Lampropelma nigerrimum male





Aphonopelma seemanni BCF female






---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 01:47 PM ----------

Poecilotheria pederseni female





Psalmopoeus irminia female





Monocentropus balfouri male






---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 02:03 PM ----------

Nhandu chromatus fresh female





Phlogius sp. "Sarina"





Selenobrachys philippinus





Pterinochilus murinus





Poecilotheria formosa female






---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 02:05 PM ----------

Cyriocosmus ritae female





Monocentropus balfouri female





Poecilotheria regalis female





Nhandu coloratovillosus female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## grayzone (Aug 19, 2012)

VERY nice stuff bro.. glad you found this thread lol. That regalis is a FATTY.. is she gravid, or just well fed


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks alot. Well thats the day she came in and was very well fed, but hopefully gravid now lol.

---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 02:34 PM ----------

Nhandu tripepii female





Holothele incei "Gold"





Grammostola rosea RCF female





Heteroscodra maculata female





Brachypelma vagans female






---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 02:38 PM ----------

Ceratogyrus marshalli female





Psalmopoeus reduncus female





Pterinochilus murinus





Poecilotheria regalis





Haplopelma albostriatum






---------- Post added 08-19-2012 at 02:40 PM ----------

Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" Bright Variant female





Pelinobius muticus





Stromatopelma calceatum female





Ephebopus murinus female





Avicularia urticans female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 19, 2012)

Very nice pictures of very nice T's


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Storm!


Lasiodora parahybana female





Pamphobeteus sp "Platyomma" Bright Variant female










Nhandu tripepii female





Poecilotheria rufilata female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice pictures. I love the A. urticans. They happen to be one of my favorite species due to the lovely color coupled with how fuzzy they are. ^-^


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Skeri. Yeah the urticans are very beautiful, especially when the light catches all their colors.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 21, 2012)

Avicularia versicolor female








Tapinauchenius violaceus female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sweetypie (Oct 21, 2012)

Join Flickr and share some more of those pics!
You have a good eye for the camera.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks man. I use photobucket to load them that way. Really needing to get alot more pics, and order the scope ive been wanting. That way i can sex them smaller, and get pics of the tiny ones.





sweetypie said:


> Join Flickr and share some more of those pics!
> You have a good eye for the camera.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 21, 2012)

Love your P. muticus.  Mine is just a teeny little sling.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. I have 1 female about 7-7.5", a male about 5", and a unsexed about 4". 





Formerphobe said:


> Love your P. muticus.  Mine is just a teeny little sling.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 21, 2012)

Gorgeous spiders.  I hadn't even heard of the platyomma bright color form.  She is beautiful.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks. As far as i know from talking with a man over in europe, they arent really a color form. But actually a more rare species. Im not 100% sure though. 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous spiders.  I hadn't even heard of the platyomma bright color form.  She is beautiful.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 22, 2012)

That Pamphobetheus girl certainly is stocky built!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha she sure is man.





Storm76 said:


> That Pamphobetues girl certainly is stocky built!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 27, 2012)

Stromatopelma calceatum 2"





Avicularia versicolor female 3"





Poecilotheria regalis with twisted coloring 3"










Brachypelma sabulosum 4th instar






---------- Post added 10-27-2012 at 04:48 PM ----------

Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Small" 1"


























---------- Post added 10-27-2012 at 04:50 PM ----------

Chilobrachys fimbriatus 1"





Cyriocosmus ritae 3/4"





Cyriocosmus elegans believed female 1"

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 27, 2012)

i like that twist on the regalis!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 27, 2012)

Yeah it is pretty neat. Must have happened during a molt. Hoping its female, so i can keep her a long time and see how it looks later. But with its last molt, i wasnt positive, but leaning towards male.





freedumbdclxvi said:


> i like that twist on the regalis!


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's interesting how those Poecies with the distorted pattern look, though I wonder what causes that? Genetic defect? Can't really imagine it happens just by molting, does it? Just a mood of nature, I guess.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 28, 2012)

Im not really sure. Ive never seen any others like it. I just figured its abdomen was maybe twisted a little when drying, but its abdomen shape looks normal. Hard to tell really why it happened. But i really hope it is a female, so we can see how that looks when she is 7". 





Storm76 said:


> It's interesting how those Poecies with the distorted pattern look, though I wonder what causes that? Genetic defect? Can't really imagine it happens just by molting, does it? Just a mood of nature, I guess.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 28, 2012)

Has that twisted pattern been present through more than one molt?
Nice pics, btw. Great collection.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks very much. Well i recieved the regalis that way, and it has molted once for me. 





Formerphobe said:


> Has that twisted pattern been present through more than one molt?
> Nice pics, btw. Great collection.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks very much. Well i recieved the regalis that way, and it has molted once for me.


I need to look up the thread about the Poeci with that distorted pattern...there was something stated in it, but can't remember what it was. I'll see if I can find it again and give you the link.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks. I did a quick search but didnt come up with anything.





Storm76 said:


> I need to look up the thread about the Poeci with that distorted pattern...there was something stated in it, but can't remember what it was. I'll see if I can find it again and give you the link.


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 28, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks. I did a quick search but didnt come up with anything.


Found one of them pointing into the direction of a genetic failure/mutation - also on some paper probably? CLICK

With reference to this => BEHRENS, M. (1998): Seltsame Abdominalzeichnung bei Poecilotheria ornata. TOW 24: 15.

Translation "Weird abdominal patterns on Poecilotheria ornata"


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2012)

Monocentropus balfouri female with a fresh home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful girl! Let's see how long it'll take her to make the enclosure disappear in webbing


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 30, 2012)

Amazing collection of T's and good pics.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks. I was thinking the same thing. But more along the lines of "i hope she makes her home inside the corkbark" lol.





Storm76 said:


> Beautiful girl! Let's see how long it'll take her to make the enclosure disappear in webbing




---------- Post added 10-30-2012 at 06:38 PM ----------

Thanks very much.





MarkmD said:


> Amazing collection of T's and good pics.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 24, 2012)

Lampropelma nigerrimum   Female, and getting ready to pair her.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotony101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Is the B. smithi a smithi or a boehmei?


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Nov 24, 2012)

Gorgeous girl!  Good luck on the pairing!


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 24, 2012)

brotony101 said:


> Is the B. smithi a smithi or a boehmei?


If you are referring to the pic on page 1, it is indeed a young smithi photographed with flash quite close. Mine looks similar when photographed, albeit not with so dark abdomen, being one or a few moults younger (or so it seems)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pa3k_87 (Nov 24, 2012)

Great pix!!! LOL! Look at that H Columbia Small with it's butt sticking up. Its so cute! The C elegans looks great too!!!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2012)

Its for sure smithi. My boehmei arent that big yet. 





brotony101 said:


> Is the B. smithi a smithi or a boehmei?




---------- Post added 11-25-2012 at 12:22 AM ----------

Thanks bro! Gonna do my best with these two. 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous girl!  Good luck on the pairing!




---------- Post added 11-25-2012 at 12:23 AM ----------

Thanks alot! Haha yeah those little smalls are so cute. I thought that was a awesome pic of the butt in the air. The elegans im pretty sure is a little female!





pa3k_87 said:


> Great pix!!! LOL! Look at that H Columbia Small with it's butt sticking up. Its so cute! The C elegans looks great too!!!


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2012)

WOW.. ive seen you reference the regalis' twisted folio before, but to actually SEE it is amazing. 

Levi (if i remember correct) had a Poeci with a wobbly folio once too (unsure of what sp.) .. I wonder what makes them different. 
Does your regalis function the way any other Poeci does?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah its pretty crazy looking. Really hope it does turn out to be female. Im not sure how it could of happened. Ive heard genetic traits or something. But i also thought maybe a molt made it happen. Never know. I guess i could contact the guy i got it from, and see how long it had it. It acts completely normal. There is nothing different about it other than the look of the abdomenal pattern. 





grayzone said:


> WOW.. ive seen you reference the regalis' twisted folio before, but to actually SEE it is amazing.
> 
> Levi (if i remember correct) had a Poeci with a wobbly folio once too (unsure of what sp.) .. I wonder what makes them different.
> Does your regalis function the way any other Poeci does?


----------



## grayzone (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks.. 
always meant to ask Levi too.. 
I always wondered if it was a characteristic of possibly a handicap or deformity, but YOUR thoughts make much more sense.
Either way, its an awesome addition in your collection. Would be neat to see if it can be passed on to offspring.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks. I dunno if it could be passed on or not, but if so, im sure ill find out.


----------



## AvicVerso (Dec 2, 2012)

Poecilotheria regalis with twisted coloring 3"











Its a "steal your face" T!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

A couple of new females. 

A. versicolor








A. metallica (a complete doll)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have yet to get an A. metallica, or A. species "Surinam" as they are called over here lately.... congrats!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

You should get a metallica for sure. They are so gentle. One of the only tarantulas that you can reach right in and cup them with your hands. 





Storm76 said:


> I have yet to get an A. metallica, or A. species "Surinam" as they are called over here lately.... congrats!


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 8, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> You should get a metallica for sure. They are so gentle. One of the only tarantulas that you can reach right in and cup them with your hands.


I kinda tried that "accidentally" once with my A. avic, thinking she'd be nice enough - bad mistake! Nearly fanged me the little girl  Ever since then - hands off! And yes, still looking for one like you got there, but the couple next coming in are A. geroldis. Hopefully these will be somewhat calmer


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha i know what thats like man. My female A. avic is actually a sweetie too. She is one i would trust with anyone holding. Good luck with them. A while back i was straying away from Avics, but have since been coming back around to them.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 8, 2012)

Gorgeous avics.  And enjoy your calm Avic metallica - my girl is very defensive.  She gave me the only bite I have ever taken.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks. Thats crazy. But i guess there is always a exception. I used to have another big female metllica but traded her, and she was a gentle girl too. 





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Gorgeous avics.  And enjoy your calm Avic metallica - my girl is very defensive.  She gave me the only bite I have ever taken.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a couple others, and they fit the gentle mold.  But she is a unique individual.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

Well no tarantula is perfect lol.


----------



## Scar (Dec 8, 2012)

Do you have good luck getting females or do you buy em that way? Lookin like I only by slings that end up male.....


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

Really sorry for your luck man. Fortunately i have great luck getting females. About 2 years ago i bought 4 P. fasciata, all are big females now. I have recieved 1 of each of the following, B. smithi, B. klaasi, B. auratum, B. emilia, all are females. Have a few others that turned out that way, alot of them were and are my only ones of that species. AND, the regalis i posted pics of earlier with the twisted pattern on its abdomen, just molted today....FEMALE. Guess this is just one thing in life i get lucky at. You could always send your slings to me, and then ill turn em female and send them back .





Scar said:


> Do you have good luck getting females or do you buy em that way? Lookin like I only by slings that end up male.....




---------- Post added 12-08-2012 at 06:46 PM ----------

Also i do alot of trading and buying of females too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Dec 8, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> You could always send your slings to me, and then ill turn em female and send them back .



Is that guaranteed? I will send you my Pmet and Psub slings


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha I guarantee it by 50%! Send away!





grayzone said:


> Is that guaranteed? I will send you my Pmet and Psub slings


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Avicularia diversipes mature male*

Thought i would toss these in since i got some pics of him the other day. Nice little emboli shot i couldnt help but share.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Stromatopelma calceatum female freshly molted*

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thats very true. I tried to get some shots without flash so the red wasnt so defined, but then the pics didnt turn out good enough.





freedumbdclxvi said:


> Beautiful!


----------



## Katerina (Jan 4, 2013)

Such beautiful T's you have! I'm speechless and jealous!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Caught one of my gravid female Stromatopelma calceatum out and about, so thought id get a quick pic before she ran and hid.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice! Looks like they like your husbandry quite some considering how many drop viable sacs for you


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks man! Naaa im totally winging it here lol. I pretty much just pair them up as much as possible. Then feed em up. Then start the flooding. When i see signs of a sac coming soon, i dont do anything. Then once there is a sac, i start moistening the substrate again. 





Storm76 said:


> Nice! Looks like they like your husbandry quite some considering how many drop viable sacs for you


----------



## Titania (Jan 26, 2013)

How very beautiful! The pictures are gorgeous! I love them all! :love:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks a ton. Hope you enjoy.





Titania said:


> How very beautiful! The pictures are gorgeous! I love them all! :love:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

All of these are 1-1.75" slings/juvies. 

Not sure what this one is. Im hoping its a B. albiceps, but probably not. 






B. boehmei






N. chromatus






A. chalcodes






---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 03:31 PM ----------

More slings/juvies

C. dyscolus






B. sabulosum






H. sp. Columbia Small






H. sp. Columbia Large






I. mira

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

You can accidentally send me some of those!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok ill send you that chromatus .





web eviction said:


> You can accidentally send me some of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

Only if it comes with that I. mira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha how bout a G. rosea?





web eviction said:


> Only if it comes with that I. mira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha nah got enough of those  is it April yet?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yep i understand that man. I wish like crazy it were april. Cause the end of april, beginning of may is mushroom season here! And in may i will be going on vacation to SC. Cant wait to get down there and do my midnight critter hunts.


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

Ya can't wait for mushrooms!! I plan on taking a vacation here soon, I was supposed to go to Hawaii but I've really been missing AZ. So dunno where I'll go road trip sounds fun though!


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 2, 2013)

Ah so lovely. If you're sending spiders I want them allll


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yea mushroom picking is one of my favorite things to do. I like photographing them too. Man hawaii would be awesome to go see. Arizona would also be pretty cool. I figure SC is about the farthest ill ever make it from home though. 





web eviction said:


> Ya can't wait for mushrooms!! I plan on taking a vacation here soon, I was supposed to go to Hawaii but I've really been missing AZ. So dunno where I'll go road trip sounds fun though!




---------- Post added 02-02-2013 at 10:56 PM ----------

Thanks! Ill tell ya what. Gimme $5 million, and ill personally hand deliver every single one of my critters with enclosures, full Lag, and ill even feed/water them all for you a couple times . Paypal is fine 


Moonfall said:


> Ah so lovely. If you're sending spiders I want them allll


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

Well fly to Oregon and we will drive to AZ! Lol... 
Ya picking mushrooms is one of my favorites to well untill I start seeing cougars like I did a couple years ago! That freaked me out a bit.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha i wish i could bro. That would be sweet. Unfortunately i couldnt afford it. Im a broke redneck lol. That would be totally awesome to see some cougars. I for sure would be out setting traps.


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 2, 2013)

Wait you're in oregon? Neat! I'm you're neighbor...idaho over here.

Too bad I am so poor...I would totally do it.


----------



## web eviction (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice Idaho is fun been there twice now I think.

 And ya seeing cougars is cool but when your alone on top of the mountain walking through the brush its creeps ya out a bit lol I just fired a shot off and it ran off lol

And I think we're all broke these days!


----------



## Moonfall (Feb 3, 2013)

Are there any shows or good exotic pet shops in Oregon that you know of? I would do a spider day trip for sure if I knew where to look. In fact in spring I might do one anyway and try to collect some cool native true spiders.

I'm extra broke since I can't work for a while, good thing daddy's taking care of me. (I just turned 18..was doing well pretty much on my own for a while, bought my own things, even food..then no job..sigh)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 3, 2013)

I completely understand that. Start buying lottery tickets. I bought 1 and won 2 bucks. Then got 2 and won 4 bucks. Then got 4 and won 1 buck. Then got 1, and zip. 


Moonfall said:


> Too bad I am so poor...I would totally do it.




---------- Post added 02-03-2013 at 05:21 AM ----------

Yeah i imagine being alone and nothing you can do if one attacks, would suck. I for sure know that if one attacked me, all bets are off. Not only would i be screaming like a girl, i would be biting and pulling hair . I had a crazy dream about a black panther once (ask my gf lol), no panthers wanna mess with me haha. 

Yep for sure. Broke is the new rich .





web eviction said:


> And ya seeing cougars is cool but when your alone on top of the mountain walking through the brush its creeps ya out a bit lol I just fired a shot off and it ran off lol
> 
> And I think we're all broke these days!


----------



## web eviction (Feb 3, 2013)

Lol!! Ya I always thought gouging eyes would be my best bet! 

Haha just tell me your girl didn't wake up to screaming seeing you with a handful of her hair covered in bite marks!! Lmao


----------



## 2bears (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the pictures, great looking Ts !
2Bears


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 3, 2013)

Haha actually in the dream i was fighting for my life, and i had the panthers paw in my mouth, biting for my life. While in reality i was biting down on the gf's hand lol. And i was biting so hard that it left teeth marks for a few days afterwards. I woke her out of a dead sleep, and almost got the crap beat out of me lol. 





web eviction said:


> Lol!! Ya I always thought gouging eyes would be my best bet!
> 
> Haha just tell me your girl didn't wake up to screaming seeing you with a handful of her hair covered in bite marks!! Lmao




---------- Post added 02-03-2013 at 04:24 PM ----------

Thanks alot man. Your very welcome.





2bears said:


> Thank you for sharing the pictures, great looking Ts !
> 2Bears


----------



## web eviction (Feb 3, 2013)

Dang lol!! Ya I bet she was on fire!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha thats understating it .


----------



## grayzone (Feb 5, 2013)

web eviction said:


> You can accidentally send me some of those!





catfishrod69 said:


> Ok ill send you that chromatus .





web eviction said:


> Only if it comes with that I. mira





catfishrod69 said:


> Haha how bout a G. rosea?


 I just found this segment hilarious. 
Poor G. rosea, cant give em away (been trying since this morning in the FS section lol)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha glad you enjoyed it. Yeah rosea are on the hard side to part with. Better to just keep em. 





grayzone said:


> I just found this segment hilarious.
> Poor G. rosea, cant give em away (been trying since this morning in the FS section lol)


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 11, 2013)

Avicularia sp. notsurewhattheheckthisis. Gonna need some help on this one. Was told that before she turned this color, she was brown/tan with some blue/red. Then molted into this. Was suposed to be laeta. But looks more like geroldi. Possbily even regular old avic. But her carapace has a green sheen to it, and her abdomen is alot blacker than it looks. 








Acanthoscurria geniculata 7.5" female. Getting ready to pair this one shortly!


----------



## BrettG (Feb 12, 2013)

Whomever sold that Avicularia as A.laeta has NOOOO clue..........


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yeah a buddy on here got it from his buddy. Who bought it from someone else. That original person was the one that sold it as latea. I dunno.





BrettG said:


> Whomever sold that Avicularia as A.laeta has NOOOO clue..........


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 12, 2013)

I would argue it isn't geroldi either. Those lack red satae completely from what I've seen and look more cyan than blue. As with all unidentified Avics, it's probably impossible to find out . My guess, however, goes towards braunshauseni if that girl grows some more...though those have very distinct red hairs on the last pair of legs.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 12, 2013)

I dont really have enough experience with some of the avics like geroldi. But i really dont think its braunshauseni. I had a adult female, and she didnt look like this one. I wish there were some spermethecae pics to identify with. 





Storm76 said:


> I would argue it isn't geroldi either. Those lack red satae completely from what I've seen and look more cyan than blue. As with all unidentified Avics, it's probably impossible to find out . My guess, however, goes towards braunshauseni if that girl grows some more...though those have very distinct red hairs on the last pair of legs.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 13, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> I dont really have enough experience with some of the avics like geroldi. But i really dont think its braunshauseni. I had a adult female, and she didnt look like this one. I wish there were some spermethecae pics to identify with.


There are - try HERE


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks, i was hoping to find something like that. My luck she will be one not listed lol.





Storm76 said:


> There are - try HERE


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 14, 2013)

A few new additions. Thanks Joe, Tony, and Oreo!


Giant Latrodectus hespersus female







Avicularia urticans 







Hapalopus triseriatus







Augacephalus ezendami







Stromatopelma calceatum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 15, 2013)

A couple new arrivals. Thanks Carlton!

Tapinauchenius plumipes female






Tapinauchenius cupreus female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice new tree-ninjas


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks bro. I love Tappies alot. Wierd thing is that i cant even tell the difference in the cupreus and plumipes in pics. In person the plumipes is smaller, but still looks the same.





Storm76 said:


> Nice new tree-ninjas


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 17, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks bro. I love Tappies alot. Wierd thing is that i cant even tell the difference in the cupreus and plumipes in pics. In person the plumipes is smaller, but still looks the same.


From those pictures I'd have a hard time, too. My impression was that the plumipes looks more "mahagony" colored and the cupreus more cyanish...hmmm.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah im not sure. Maybe once the plumipes gets older, its true coloring will start showing more. My violaceus is a little over 3" and i can tell from her real easy. She has that beautiful violet sheen.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2013)

A couple of new females came in today. Thanks Carlton!


Holothele incei







Holothele incei "Gold"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice new H. incei! I rarely ever see mine at all! That T is more secretive than any Psalmo I own and I'm honestly considering giving up on her. She's an AF, but oh so secretive and never really out...basically it's drop food and leave in for 24hrs - usually it's gone. *sigh*


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2013)

I totally understand that man. At one time these were super popular. But have been fading out. Im hoping to produce some to spread around, and pick back up the old trend .


----------



## Bugmom (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow! That gold is amazing! I neeeeeed one!

Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes you do !





Bugmom said:


> Wow! That gold is amazing! I neeeeeed one!
> 
> Blame Tapatalk + "smart" phone for the typos kthnx


----------



## Balvala (Feb 28, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Avicularia sp. notsurewhattheheckthisis. Gonna need some help on this one. Was told that before she turned this color, she was brown/tan with some blue/red. Then molted into this. Was suposed to be laeta. But looks more like geroldi. Possbily even regular old avic. But her carapace has a green sheen to it, and her abdomen is alot blacker than it looks.


I actually think your assumption of this being a standard A. Avicularia is correct. I went and searched around a little to find a photo of an A. Avic almost identical to the one that you took with the lighting being a little sharper on the hairs, sans hand:






Tell me what you think.
________

Aside from that, your collection truly is immaculate. I love the H. Incei "Gold", M. Balfouri and I. Mira with a passion.

Good luck, my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Its very possible. Although she seems to be lacking the reddish colored setae on her abdomen. Ill get her out and look her over better sometime, and compare her to my other female. Thanks man. Hope you enjoy the pics. 





Balvala said:


> I actually think your assumption of this being a standard A. Avicularia is correct. I went and searched around a little to find a photo of an A. Avic almost identical to the one that you took with the lighting being a little sharper on the hairs, sans hand:
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> ________
> ...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 6, 2013)

A couple new ones. Thanks Omar!


Pterinochilus lugardi female







Pterinochilus lugardi sling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Been keeping my female M. balfouri in higher heat and powerfeeding to get her to molt. My male ive been keeping cooler, and not feeding much. He is penultimate. I just found my female in heavy premolt today! So i took the male and placed him where its warmer, and gave him a big fat dubia.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 10, 2013)

She's a beaut!  Good Luck!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks alot! Hope this one takes. 





Formerphobe said:


> She's a beaut!  Good Luck!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 11, 2013)

A couple new additions. Thanks Oreo!


P. metallica







A. geniculata male

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 13, 2013)

A few new additions. Got in 3 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps, and 3 Scolopendra polymorpha (not pictured). Thanks John!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## iPippin (Mar 13, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> A few new additions. Got in 3 Scolopendra heros castaneiceps, and 3 Scolopendra polymorpha (not pictured). Thanks John!


The best picture i've seen of a centipede. I never knew they had such gorgeous eyes and those fangs are monstrous.. Now I want to have my own centipede.. T.T


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 13, 2013)

Glad you enjoy them. Im sure you can come up with some pretty nice ones crawling around in the wilds where you are. 





iPippin said:


> The best picture i've seen of a centipede. I never knew they had such gorgeous eyes and those fangs are monstrous.. Now I want to have my own centipede.. T.T


----------



## iPippin (Mar 13, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Glad you enjoy them. Im sure you can come up with some pretty nice ones crawling around in the wilds where you are.


Not really.. Centipedes are hard to come by.. I've only seen once irl and it was when I was taking a bath and it freaked me out @.@ but there are sellers here online that sell a 2.5 inch for 5 dollars 
The exotic pets here are imported then just captive bred. Not much could be seen in the wiod..


----------



## Oreo (Mar 13, 2013)

iPippin said:


> Not really.. Centipedes are hard to come by.. I've only seen once irl and it was when I was taking a bath and it freaked me out @.@ but there are sellers here online that sell a 2.5 inch for 5 dollars
> The exotic pets here are imported then just captive bred. Not much could be seen in the wiod..


:laugh:

Maybe you should put a tub outside and they'd all crawl in for you, haha. Definitely some cool pictures!


----------



## iPippin (Mar 14, 2013)

Oreo said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe you should put a tub outside and they'd all crawl in for you, haha. Definitely some cool pictures!


The only thing I'd get from that tub is cat poop.. They'd use it as a litter box.. Darn random cats exploring our lot.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 15, 2013)

A couple of new females. Hapalopus sp. "Columbia Large". Thank you Brett and Kelly!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 17, 2013)

For whatever reason, Scolopendra spp. give me the creeps...*shiver*


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol, get one, you know you want to overcome your fear .





Storm76 said:


> For whatever reason, Scolopendra spp. give me the creeps...*shiver*


----------



## Storm76 (Mar 22, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol, get one, you know you want to overcome your fear .


No way! That's one animal that I just simply don't want to keep.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol i totally understand that. There is some i could never handle having. 





Storm76 said:


> No way! That's one animal that I just simply don't want to keep.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 30, 2013)

A few new additions. Thanks Sean!


Cyriocosmus elegans mature male 







Cyriocosmus elegans mature female x2, only 1 shown. 








Feedin time for some of the smaller ones. Decided to get a quick shot of one of my Heterothele villosella.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 4, 2013)

New addition. Harpactira marksi, and looking female! Thanks John!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 4, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 4, 2013)

Heck yes she is! Now I want more of this genus!





tyrantuladub said:


> She's gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 4, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Heck yes she is! Now I want more of this genus!


Gotta get me some too eventually haha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 4, 2013)

You sure do. She is a feisty little thing. Supposedly this genus has some pretty horrible venom compared to S. calceatum and H. maculata. Or so I have read.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 4, 2013)

Well then, good thing I'll be getting at least two OW species to get used to feisty Ts and potent venom haha.


----------



## BaddestRuffest (Apr 5, 2013)

Gorgeous t's especially that H.incei "gold"


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you! Unfortunately that incei gold turned into a mature male. But I traded him for that H. marksi!





BaddestRuffest said:


> Gorgeous t's especially that H.incei "gold"


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 17, 2013)

New girl came in today. Ceratogyrus marshalli. Thanks Oreo!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 10, 2013)

New addition. Hapalopus triseriatus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hersh77tess (Jul 13, 2013)

Gorgeous Ts. Do you still have your A. Seemanni BCF? There is a dealer with some for sale and I'm having a hard time resisting.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks! Yep i still have them. One is for sure female, and the other im like 90% sure its female too. I need to get a pic of the for sure female because she recently molted, and is really blue right now. You shouldnt resist, give in!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 17, 2013)

Acanthoscurria geniculata 7.5" female, possibly gravid.





---------- Post added 07-17-2013 at 06:03 PM ----------

Stromatopelma calceatum 6.5" female

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 24, 2013)

Pterinochilus lugardi female! Thanks Jason!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 29, 2013)

Great shots - especially like the one of the S. calceatum. Nicely done!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks alot bro!





Storm76 said:


> Great shots - especially like the one of the S. calceatum. Nicely done!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 29, 2013)

Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus x2  Thanks Jason!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Balvala (Jul 30, 2013)

SO, YOU'RE THE ONE THAT BOUGHT THEM? Bah.. My favorite Tapinauchenius species.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha thats right! Mine will always be violaceus. I adore my little female .





Balvala said:


> SO, YOU'RE THE ONE THAT BOUGHT THEM? Bah.. My favorite Tapinauchenius species.


----------



## Balvala (Jul 30, 2013)

I really hope you can successfully breed them... because, once you do, I'm following you home from work. O.O

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sounds good!  Can you still see the pic i uploaded? Might be my computer being screwy.


----------



## Balvala (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes, sir. It's still making me envious just fine.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 31, 2013)

These are for you Andrew! 


Heterothele gabonensis x4



Ceratogyrus sanderi x5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Balvala (Jul 31, 2013)

Congratulations, my friend. You've finally succeeded in twisting and evacuating the knife you had previously lodged into my abdomen by acquiring the majority of species I anticipated caring for.. and are only just barely out of reach. ^_^ Very nicely done. I can't wait for more deserving photos soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 31, 2013)

HeHe . Well atleast you know that im always close by. Maybe i will have to bring them over and show them to you . What other species are you wanting the most?


----------



## Balvala (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, you know that I love all Tapinauchenius spp., especially T. subcaeruleus, cupreus and the sp. "Columbia" (Kolumbien.) Phormingochilus everetti is the highest on my list of things and any Ami species at the second level, however that goes along with Idiothele mira, Psednocnemis brachyromosa (which Dusty has two of,) Monocentropus balfouri and lambertoni, Ephebopus murinus and rufescens, Psalmopoeus langenbucheri, Cyriopagopus dromeus (in fact, all Cyriopagopus and Lampropelma spp. aside from the L. sp. "Borneo Black" that I currently care for,) and... there's really way too much for me to even list off at this point, any longer. There are now some scorpions alongside that list as well, so it would just take way too long.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 31, 2013)

Well i totally understand that man. Next species i will be working on getting will be more Tappies, more Harpactira, and a few i already have.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 1, 2013)

Recently recieved.


Eucratoscelus pachypus female. Thanks Justin! (I know it looks like she has urticating hairs missing, but she is OW, so no hairs. Those were smudges on my camera lens )



Some feeder roaches, along with a few hissers. Thanks Ryan!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 2, 2013)

Paraphysa scrofa female freshly molted. I have been waiting a year and a half for this girl to drop a sac. Unfortunately she molted. My male has been mature for over a year and a half, and is still going strong! So im sure ill be adding pics of these to the pairing thread (again) soon. And my other female seems to be in premolt. Ive had her for over a year and a half, and she has never molted for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 3, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Haha thats right! Mine will always be violaceus. I adore my little female .


Agreed! The coloration of my female is simply stunning and breathtaking!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Proven female Poecilotheria regalis



Female Poecilotheria regalis, pairing in progress



Fresh female Paraphysa scrofa



---------- Post added 08-12-2013 at 05:19 PM ----------

Some new additions. Thanks Gabriela!!!

Unsexed Idiothele mira



Male Damon diadema



Probable female Damon diadema

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike41793 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ohhhhh I. mira, i'm jealous!


----------



## gottarantulas (Aug 13, 2013)

John 

           I was going through your picture thread and saw the P.lugardi...man she's looking good. I hope you get that P.lugardi breeding project going soon!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! I have 2 now. My female recently ate her sac 


Mike41793 said:


> Ohhhhh I. mira, i'm jealous!




---------- Post added 08-13-2013 at 03:06 PM ----------

Jason, i actually have 2 if you didnt know . They are both fresh and looking for a mate. Unfortunately those are hard to come by. Im working on it though. 





brickster said:


> John
> 
> I was going through your picture thread and saw the P.lugardi...man she's looking good. I hope you get that P.lugardi breeding project going soon!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Recieved a few new additions today. Thanks Norm!


Tapinauchenius gigas adult female



Chaetopelma olivaceum



Ceratogyrus darlingi



Stromatopelma calceatum x3

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 14, 2013)

Look how cute that darlingi is 

John, how many do you have in your personal collection? Not counting all the babies.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah its a cutie! You mean just darlingi, or total tarantulas, not including ones in the incubators?





3skulls said:


> Look how cute that darlingi is
> 
> John, how many do you have in your personal collection? Not counting all the babies.


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 14, 2013)

All tarantulas.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

188 give or take a few. And i have some more packages coming this week .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 14, 2013)

Nice!

So what's your view on the S. calceatum? They are high on my wish list. How do you have your adults set up? More likely to retreat or stand their ground, etc. ? Can you compare them with anything?

I was trying to wait until the pederseni got some size to up my skills before I add any. Somehow some H. macs are being shipped to me as well.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 14, 2013)

The S. calceatum is hand down my favorite tarantula! Nothing compares. I set them up arboreal of course, with a couple pieces of cork bark with plastic vine intertwined around it. They will web like crazy and make a home behind it. They arent out alot, but when they do, they always retreat. They act just like Poecis do. They arent a king baboon type of spider. H. macs are a good thing to compare them to as well. I have 4 adult females, 3 of which are fresh, and 8 slings-juvies. S. calceatum was the first species i ever produced. Ive produced them twice now, and hope to keep doing so as long as possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for the info!

Hope you find a male soon. Keep me in mind when you get another sac


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 15, 2013)

Actually, i just found another male! I sure will bro!


----------



## Marijan2 (Aug 15, 2013)

it's Chaetopelma olivaceum, not Chromatopelma


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 15, 2013)

Haha i thought that sounded wrong! Thanks!





Marijan2 said:


> it's Chaetopelma olivaceum, not Chromatopelma




---------- Post added 08-15-2013 at 04:49 PM ----------

A few new arrivals. 

Thanks James!

Tapinauchenius cupreus female



Cyclocosmia torreya x5




Thanks abboreal!

Poecilotheria smithi x2



Tapinauchenius gigas x5

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brizzl (Aug 16, 2013)

Those Tappys :drool:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah Tappies are soooo amazing! Cant wait to own every species!

---------- Post added 08-16-2013 at 04:08 PM ----------

New arrival, thanks Jade!


Ceratogyrus darlingi female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm amazed to see Tappies sitting still. I couldn't handle my female even if I tried - she's insanely skittish if disturbed.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 17, 2013)

Haha i can understand that Jan. Only way i got her to sit still was to bring her straight from her travel container and onto my hand. Then i had to cup one hand over her to keep her still, then slowly remove my hand and grab the camera lol. Its how i do alot of them. My violaceus female is still my favorite. Sometimes she is very skittish, and sometimes she just walks out of her enclosure and onto my hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah, that's not gonna happen with my girl. She freaks out and goes for cover usually the moment she feels vibration or light hits her / area next to her. During cage maintenance, when I had to get her out, she's still pretty skittish though she does sit still once in the catchcup. But ou in the "open"? No way - pity as she's simply gorgeous. Right now, she's tending the 2nd dud-sac she made  I really need to get a male for her...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol, maybe you need to try and sweet talk her . Yeah you better find that girl a male quick! She will probably end up molting not long after this sac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dark Nexus (Aug 18, 2013)

I'd like to see the room in which all these are kept.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 25, 2013)

Lol no you wouldnt. Its a cluttered mess. I even feel ashamed of my little 3'x3' work area. Its a 12'x14' bedroom. 





Dark Nexus said:


> I'd like to see the room in which all these are kept.


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 25, 2013)

How did you squeeze all those adult spiders in that space? I have over 29 and the bedroom looks like some kind of lab.   



catfishrod69 said:


> Lol no you wouldnt. Its a cluttered mess. I even feel ashamed of my little 3'x3' work area. Its a 12'x14' bedroom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 25, 2013)

Plastic stackable totes! All the way to the ceiling in a couple spots . 





ZergFront said:


> How did you squeeze all those adult spiders in that space? I have over 29 and the bedroom looks like some kind of lab.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 29, 2013)

*New arrivals!*

Thanks Jen!

Paraphysa scrofa female



Paraphysa scrofa mature male



Thanks Ken!

Ceratogyrus darlingi mature male



---------- Post added 08-29-2013 at 04:46 PM ----------

Thanks Tom!

Psalmopoeus reduncus female



Haplopelma albostriatum



Holothele sanguiniceps female



Ceratogyrus marshalli



Iridopelma sp. Recife



Not pictured: Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli, Tapinauchenius plumipes, Stromatopelma calceatum, Tapinauchenius subcaeruleus, Chaetopelma olivaceum, Cyriocosmus elegans.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## tfd6506 (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad to hear everyone made it safe and sound!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh my - that's many nice new additions. Also, I wouldn't ever dream of getting a Haplo onto me... (for some reason it's a genus I'm honestly somewhat afraid of...hence not getting one). Hmm...this coming from the person keeping a couple C. fimbriatus...I think I'm gonna go into the corner and be ashamed now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks! This one is either pretty docile, or maybe in premolt. My last albostriatum was pretty docile as well.


----------



## Brizzl (Sep 1, 2013)

Docile haplopelma? If you say so o.0


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice pick ups man!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks bro!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 8, 2013)

My female Grammostola rosea RCF, freshly molted. 




Some new additions

Thanks Kyle! 6 new Damon diadema!





Thanks Rick!  3 Augacephalus ezendami!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone got the Harry Potter arachnid  Sweet. I like their looks. Are they really that incredibly fast?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lol very true! They sure can be man. Not as fast as alot of tarantulas. But they can get away from you easily if you arent careful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 10, 2013)

Pterinochilus lugardi female #1, fattening this beauty up to meet her date!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 12, 2013)

Very nice creme-colors on her!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes she is a beauty. Even more so in person. The legs and carapace really stand out.


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 12, 2013)

Very pretty and plump


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks man! Hopefully i can get some slings out of her, or one of the other two females!


----------



## Formerphobe (Sep 12, 2013)

That lugardi is really a looker!  Dang it!  Am I going to have to add to my wish list?!  LOL


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 12, 2013)

Haha you better. They are a pretty awesome species. They are no where near as deffensive as obts, but they are skittish. 





Formerphobe said:


> That lugardi is really a looker!  Dang it!  Am I going to have to add to my wish list?!  LOL


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks Chris!


Pterinochilus lugardi female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 26, 2013)

Idiothele mira female #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 26, 2013)

Man, now I want a lugardi !!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 26, 2013)

Lol well hopefully my big female did the deed with the male before she ate him.


----------



## Balvala (Sep 26, 2013)

That I. mira looks gorgeous, my friend. I hope everything's going well.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks man! They are pretty awesome. Hope your doing well too!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Brett and Kelly!


Chilobrachys fimbriatus adult female





Psalmopoeus langenbucheri juvie female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike41793 (Oct 5, 2013)

3skulls said:


> Man, now I want a lugardi !!


x2 that lugardi is sweet!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome pickups! They're both totally gorgeous!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 6, 2013)

They sure are!


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 6, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> They sure are!


I'm a little surprised however that your female doesn't show a lot of purple on her femurs. Usually, the males lack it but the females show it really a lot. Maybe she's gonna molt soon enough for you already?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 6, 2013)

Are you talking about the langenbucheri? I got both of them from BrettG, so i know the sexes are correct. I havent looked into the pics of them enough to know exactly what an adult looks like. I sure hope she does molt soon though. Brett said he has some young males that will be ready when my female is big enough!

---------- Post added 10-06-2013 at 05:56 PM ----------

Hapalopus triseriatus female! Oh yeah! And she is ready to pair!


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 6, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Are you talking about the langenbucheri? I got both of them from BrettG, so i know the sexes are correct. I havent looked into the pics of them enough to know exactly what an adult looks like. I sure hope she does molt soon though. Brett said he has some young males that will be ready when my female is big enough!


Nope. Meant the C. fimbriatus. I know Brett is an honest seller from the reviews I've read - didn't mean to raise suspicion there. Just thought it odd that on that particular picture (which can be deceiving as we all know ) she doesn't look very purplish on the femurs  I'm assuming she's gonna molt soon enough, or the picture just being "off" in terms of color a little.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah thats cool man i understand. Im not sure if its the flash from the camera, or maybe she is gonna molt soon. I know this girl is close to 6", and fiesty! She was flipping out on me while i was trying to get her out of the shipping cup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 7, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Ah thats cool man i understand. Im not sure if its the flash from the camera, or maybe she is gonna molt soon. I know this girl is close to 6", and fiesty! She was flipping out on me while i was trying to get her out of the shipping cup!


With 6" she is pretty huge for that species. According to the observations they wrote down in "Arachne" (German Hobbyists Magazine) their sizes vary greatly, even in nature. They found 2.5" specimens with an eggsac even, males hardly ever get over 4-4.5" even while females apparently max out around 5-5.5" at the most. So 6" is as big as my A. genic - impressive! I can't imagine she didn't go easy - with size comes attitude with these apparently


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah Brett told me she was a big one, and that she was around 5.5". But after opening up the cup and looking i was like holy crap! She was bigger than expected! 2.5" with a sac thats pretty crazy! Yeah she sure has some attitude. But for now she has hidden inside the hide. That little H. triseriatus above, her molt measures 1.25", and she is ready. Ive got a male lined up too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Sam!

Pterinochilus chordatus female





Thanks Joey!

Stromatopelma calceatum x4





Pics of my Hapalopus sp. Colombia Large females coloring, and Poecilotheria subfusca Highland coloring.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Mark!

Psalmopoeus cambridgei female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gottarantulas (Oct 12, 2013)

John

             She came in! That P. chordatus is the truth! How does she look in person? Great score!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 12, 2013)

She sure did! She looks pretty good! Not quite as pretty as lugardi, but still a baboon to have!

---------- Post added 10-12-2013 at 11:43 AM ----------

Harpactira marksi female freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nada (Oct 12, 2013)

You're welcome! enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Oct 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Nope. Meant the C. fimbriatus. I know Brett is an honest seller from the reviews I've read - didn't mean to raise suspicion there. Just thought it odd that on that particular picture (which can be deceiving as we all know ) she doesn't look very purplish on the femurs  I'm assuming she's gonna molt soon enough, or the picture just being "off" in terms of color a little.


That fimbriatus neeeeeeeds a molt,then she will have some great colors!She is just taking her sweet time.And yes,she is a total beast.Biggest one I have seen/owned...And we have 2 more langenbucheri males here for when the time is right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 12, 2013)

She is the largest i have seen! Mainly because ive only seen my 3 slings lol. Looking forward to breeding her in the future. And the langenbucheri is getting the power fed/hot box treatment . 





BrettG said:


> That fimbriatus neeeeeeeds a molt,then she will have some great colors!She is just taking her sweet time.And yes,she is a total beast.Biggest one I have seen/owned...And we have 2 more langenbucheri males here for when the time is right


----------



## Storm76 (Oct 12, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> She is the largest i have seen! Mainly because ive only seen my 3 slings lol. Looking forward to breeding her in the future. And the langenbucheri is getting the power fed/hot box treatment .


I'd so send either of you guys my P. langenbucheri MM if I could...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just wrap him with christmas paper, pop a bow and a stamp on him, and off he goes .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Oct 22, 2013)

Avicularia diversipes adult female



Eucratoscelus pachypus fresh adult female



Nhandu tripepii adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 10, 2013)

Idiothele mira female

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Nov 10, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Idiothele mira female


Catfish that pic rocks! Those blue feet are insane. What's the lifespan on males and females?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks! You should check out my pairing thread, there is a new pic of her pairing with a male. And as far as lifespan, im not really sure. 





viper69 said:


> Catfish that pic rocks! Those blue feet are insane. What's the lifespan on males and females?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreo (Nov 11, 2013)

Great pic! Would make a nice wallpaper


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks bro! Use it as you wish lol.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 11, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks bro! Use it as you wish lol.


I'm sending it to National Geographic and every Halloween outlet in the world so I can make $Millions$ haha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha guess i better do that too! 





viper69 said:


> I'm sending it to National Geographic and every Halloween outlet in the world so I can make $Millions$ haha


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 26, 2013)

Encyocratella olivacea X4    Thanks Ken!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 14, 2013)

Freshest Damon diadema i have ever seen!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CitizenNumber9 (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome pictures, catfish! Love the whips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Carlton!


Tapinauchenius latipes adult female. Look for this one in my pairing thread sometime soonish!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm still amazed how you get them to sit still even. My T. violaceus female goes nuts when I disturb her teleporting all over the place to hide from the light and the disturbance


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol well i just use a paintbrush to coax them onto my hand. Then i take my other hand and cup overtop of them. That way they cant go anywhere, and sit still. Then i slowly remove my hand, and take a pic.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 27, 2014)

If I try to prod my violaceus she freaks out! I had to move her out of the way yesterday to clean and refill her waterdish - the silly girl raced around her enclosure nearly for a minute! Up, down, left, right, doing rounds...I always feel bad if I didn't wait for her to move somewhere else


----------



## catfishrod69 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yeah thats understandable lol. I usually just corral them where i want them to go. With a species that doesnt have bad venom, and isnt bitey, i will use my hands once and a while.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 27, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Yeah thats understandable lol. I usually just corral them where i want them to go. With a species that doesnt have bad venom, and isnt bitey, i will use my hands once and a while.


Is he a man, a myth or a legend?-- Catfish: 21st Century Tarantula Tamer , coming to the Discovery Channel!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 16, 2014)

Adult female Stromatopelma calceatum. Pictures do not at all do her justice.

With flash



Without flash

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## viper69 (Mar 16, 2014)

Very interesting - never seen a pic yet of these- great that you posted with and without flash!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 16, 2014)

You havent? What the heck! Your welcome man. They are such an awesome species. One of my younger girls is throwing a hissy fit at this stage in life. But i hope she plays nice with the mature male i have lined up!





viper69 said:


> Very interesting - never seen a pic yet of these- great that you posted with and without flash!


----------



## MarkmD (Mar 17, 2014)

Amazing new pics you have a fantastic collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks! I do my best. 





MarkmD said:


> Amazing new pics you have a fantastic collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 3, 2014)

Brachypelma smithi female.  Thanks Chris!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Monocentropus balfouri and babies



Cyriocosmus bertae acting scared



Heterothele gabonensis 4 different spiders (bad shots)







Idiothele mira adult female

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Love those mira, bigger than I thought!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 24, 2014)

Yeah they get 3". This female looks like she needs to molt.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 26, 2014)

How were you ever able to handle it? I've seen videos and they are so fast, granted those were feeding videos too.


----------



## Blue Jaye (Apr 26, 2014)

How long do you let the balfouri babies stay with the mom and how many babies are there usually?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 26, 2014)

Well this is actually my first time letting them stay with the mom. Last time i pulled the sac, and seperated the babies. But ill probably let them go communal for a long time. I might pull a few out here and there to sell or trade, but mostly keep them in there. The first sac was 43, and this sac looks to be between 45 and 50.





Blue Jaye said:


> How long do you let the balfouri babies stay with the mom and how many babies are there usually?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 26, 2014)

viper69 said:


> How were you ever able to handle it? I've seen videos and they are so fast, granted those were feeding videos too.


He's a spider-whisperer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Apr 27, 2014)

Heterothele gabonensis might be going on my Want List. Those are pretty, I like the leg bands. They sure are small. Like E sp Yellow. Time for more research!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 27, 2014)

They are very fast and skittish, but calm down a little bit once out of their element. They still get pretty speedy, but i cup my hand over it for a few seconds, and once it holds still i remove my hand and grab the camera.





viper69 said:


> How were you ever able to handle it? I've seen videos and they are so fast, granted those were feeding videos too.


----------



## viper69 (Apr 27, 2014)

Catfish the man impervious to OW venom or impervious to fear? Tune in next week to find out!

---------- Post added 04-27-2014 at 02:24 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> He's a spider-whisperer


He's actually the Tarantula-Tamer see my earlier post here http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?220525-a-few-of-my-T-s/page18&p=2253489#post2253489

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 27, 2014)

Possibly just the man that is stupid, and puts too much trust into the dispositions of his spiders, and will eventually pay badly for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Apr 27, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Possibly just the man that is stupid, and puts too much trust into the dispositions of his spiders, and will eventually pay badly for it.


We know you don't show the pics of your hand and arm bloated up like a balloon for the Macy's Day Thanksgiving Day Parade


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol yeah i keep those hidden.  Havent been bitten yet, and hopefully never will. Urticating hairs dont affect me too much, except when they hit my eyelids, that isnt much fun.


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

so uh when are you going to breed those H.gabonensis?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lol as soon as i possibly can. Unfortunately i dont know the sex of any of them yet. Males should be maturing soon, so atleast that will weed them out.





awiec said:


> so uh when are you going to breed those H.gabonensis?


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol as soon as i possibly can. Unfortunately i dont know the sex of any of them yet. Males should be maturing soon, so atleast that will weed them out.


I suppose, those are at the top of the list right now


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 28, 2014)

They are definitely one that i like very much, and want a ton of. Hopefully those four will grow into many later on. Once i figure out which are females (hopefully all 4 ), then maybe ill pick up some more slings to raise males.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 3, 2014)

Poecilotheria ornata female

Without flash

With flash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 4, 2014)

Aww, poor girl is totally scared


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 4, 2014)

Lol i know! Look in the first pic, you can see those little eyes peeking through.


----------



## Storm76 (May 6, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Lol i know! Look in the first pic, you can see those little eyes peeking through.


Haha! Must have missed that! She's totally like "Is he gone already?"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 24, 2014)

Some of the balfouri slings i just seperated from the mom.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Formerphobe (May 24, 2014)

Nothing better than a passel of balfouri babies!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 24, 2014)

For sure! When i was sticking them in the cup, they were all running to eachother for comfort .


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 18, 2014)

Phormingochilus everetti  X 3    Thanks Ken!


----------



## awiec (Jun 19, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Phormingochilus everetti  X 3    Thanks Ken!


Very nice pick up, I think they are nifty but they need to be in the hands in skilled breeders such as yourself. And I will be able to get that lonely balfouri soon, I think it will enjoy the new shelf mates.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2014)

Subadult female Cyriocosmus perezmilesi. Thanks Ken!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jul 5, 2014)

Good stuff  man hope you get those racals where a common boy can afford them


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol ill try man. A buddy recently gave me 3 well started slings. So hopefully i can raise up a male to pair with her. 





just1moreT said:


> Good stuff  man hope you get those racals where a common boy can afford them


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Carlton!

Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli fresh female and mature male

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Aug 16, 2014)

Stromatopelma calceatum female #1 out for a stroll

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 2, 2014)

Ceratogyrus sanderi juvie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 2, 2014)

Nice pic! catfish

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ceratogyrus cf brachycephalus adult female

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike41793 (Dec 15, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks Carlton!
> 
> Poecilotheria tigrinawesseli fresh female and mature male


That girl is gorgeous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 18, 2014)

great sanderi pic
andy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rare sighting of my large female Haplopelma lividum



Some shots of one of my fresh female Heterothele gabonensis

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Some shots of one of my fresh female Heterothele gabonensis


How'd you get her onto your hand. I thought they were pretty fast, skittish, like GBBs? I know they are smaller, is that adult size?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 20, 2014)

Well i was rehousing her and her sister, and getting them ready for pairing in a few days. This one i was actually trying to get onto a piece of corkbark for pictures, but instead she bolted onto my hand, so i figured that would work. They are much faster than GBBs, and much more skittish. Being they are old world, they are in a class of thier own, putting all new world to shame.
She did about 6 laps around my hand in one second. Yep she and her sister are maxed out at that size. Love this species. Hopefully this time i can have better luck at stealing the sacs at 5 days and incubating them. Both females have already triple clutched for me, but as much as they love producing sacs, and guarding them, they also love eating them .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec (Dec 20, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Some shots of one of my fresh female Heterothele gabonensis


Those are adorable

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Dec 20, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well i was rehousing her and her sister, and getting them ready for pairing in a few days. This one i was actually trying to get onto a piece of corkbark for pictures, but instead she bolted onto my hand, so i figured that would work. They are much faster than GBBs, and much more skittish. Being they are old world, they are in a class of thier own, putting all new world to shame.
> She did about 6 laps around my hand in one second. Yep she and her sister are maxed out at that size. Love this species. Hopefully this time i can have better luck at stealing the sacs at 5 days and incubating them. Both females have already triple clutched for me, but as much as they love producing sacs, and guarding them, they also love eating them .



I had a feeling they were faster than GBBs, it was the only NW species I have that reminded me of them from the pieces I heard. So GBBs on steroids!!  They are certainly are pretty, and SMALL. I love small Ts. They are more slender and appear to be smaller than female E. sp Red/Yellows too based on the DLS I see.

Good eaters, burrowers I take it too? Are they out a lot, like GBBs can be?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 20, 2014)

They are alot smaller than E. sp Red/yellow. These are comparable to wolf spider size. E. sp Red/Yellow are more P. scrofa sized, somewhere around 3" or a little more. The gabbies are about 1.75, pushing 2". They are good eaters, but they are considered arboreal. But they use the substrate and webbing to make vertical tunnels and walls like a Psalmopoeus would. They dont really hide, but with all the vertical tunnels and webbing they do, it makes it kind of hard to see them. The best way to see them, is to turn the enclosure in circles, and look for voids in the webbing and substrate, and hope to find a viewing spot. I just rehoused them from 40 dram vials into 32 ounce deli cups. Hoping they will make some nice looking homes. 





viper69 said:


> I had a feeling they were faster than GBBs, it was the only NW species I have that reminded me of them from the pieces I heard. So GBBs on steroids!!  They are certainly are pretty, and SMALL. I love small Ts. They are more slender and appear to be smaller than female E. sp Red/Yellows too based on the DLS I see.
> 
> Good eaters, burrowers I take it too? Are they out a lot, like GBBs can be?


----------



## viper69 (Dec 21, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> They are alot smaller than E. sp Red/yellow. These are comparable to wolf spider size. E. sp Red/Yellow are more P. scrofa sized, somewhere around 3" or a little more. The gabbies are about 1.75, pushing 2". They are good eaters, but they are considered arboreal. But they use the substrate and webbing to make vertical tunnels and walls like a Psalmopoeus would. They dont really hide, but with all the vertical tunnels and webbing they do, it makes it kind of hard to see them. The best way to see them, is to turn the enclosure in circles, and look for voids in the webbing and substrate, and hope to find a viewing spot. I just rehoused them from 40 dram vials into 32 ounce deli cups. Hoping they will make some nice looking homes.


I haven't read up on them at all yet. I know I like their size and colors. Wolf spider size oh wow. I didn't know they were arboreal, I thought for sure they weren't based on the shape of their terminal leg segments. They don't seem to have the enlarged ends that Pokis and Avics have, maybe it's just the pic.

Yeah my irminia makes odd homes compared to my terrestrials and arboreals. It's now about 2 maybe 2.5" DLS, and while it's been living in a vertical home, it recently made a terrestrial back door that it uses. But when it's out, which is almost all the time actually, it sits atop the web tube. I have to transfer it to a new home because where it rests, is too close to the lid. I THOUGHT it was going to burrow a bit more into the substrate I provided, but it didn't burrow at all. It used to do that when it was a tiny. So the transition in its living arrangements has occurred.


----------



## Storm76 (Dec 23, 2014)

catfishrod69 said:


> Well i was rehousing her and her sister, and getting them ready for pairing in a few days. This one i was actually trying to get onto a piece of corkbark for pictures, but instead she bolted onto my hand, so i figured that would work. They are much faster than GBBs, and much more skittish. Being they are old world, they are in a class of thier own, putting all new world to shame.
> She did about 6 laps around my hand in one second. Yep she and her sister are maxed out at that size. Love this species. Hopefully this time i can have better luck at stealing the sacs at 5 days and incubating them. Both females have already triple clutched for me, but as much as they love producing sacs, and guarding them, they also love eating them .



Oh hell, yeah! I remember my H. villosella showing me her speed a few times. Not too bad, but their insane direction changes makes them hard to recapture usually. Sidenote: There have been mentionings that this genus would have a venom potency close to H. maculata actually. My female was usually more flight than fight, only threated me once during the initial housing when I got her, but is there anything over the pond that would support that?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 10, 2015)

Harpactira pulchripes freshly molted



Monocentropus balfouri 



Ornithoctoninae sp. Laos "Prison Des Abeilles" freshly molted

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## just1moreT (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice John I bet you sweat it when the Harpactira pulchripes molts


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 11, 2015)

No not really. I have 5 of them, and they all molt before i even know they are in premolt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 30, 2015)

Two different Harpactira pulchripes freshly molted

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## viper69 (Feb 1, 2015)

Very cool!! Thanks for those.


----------



## just1moreT (Feb 1, 2015)

I think those are all males John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 9, 2015)

Monocentropus balfouri female



Encyocratella olivacea

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 22, 2015)

Phormingochilus everetti 3 juveniles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chaetopelma olivaceum female



Harpactira pulchripes x5







Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia female #1



Tapinauchenius sp. Colombia female #2



Heteroscodra maculata



Poecilotheria fasciata



Poecilotheria regalis



Pterinochilus lugardi



Idiothele mira

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## awiec (Apr 26, 2015)

You make me cry with those taps but I will have more money soon so I will be able to add more to my tappie hoard. Also that Chaetopelma is so shiny, I think it's the color of my new car.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Apr 26, 2015)

I might only have 1 tappie left to get rid of. Would have to check. I decided to keep my two T. sp. Colombia females. It was so hard to get rid of tappies. But i had to focus more on baboons and other old worlds. haha yeah the olivaceum female is a shiny one. And she is pretty laid back for a old world. But give her a few molts and she will realize what she is. 





awiec said:


> You make me cry with those taps but I will have more money soon so I will be able to add more to my tappie hoard. Also that Chaetopelma is so shiny, I think it's the color of my new car.


----------



## awiec (Apr 28, 2015)

catfishrod69 said:


> I might only have 1 tappie left to get rid of. Would have to check. I decided to keep my two T. sp. Colombia females. It was so hard to get rid of tappies. But i had to focus more on baboons and other old worlds. haha yeah the olivaceum female is a shiny one. And she is pretty laid back for a old world. But give her a few molts and she will realize what she is.


Ah sad times, I'm downsizing a little myself as there are a few in the collection that just don't bring me enjoyment anymore and I'm focusing on my tap army. You happened to email me when I was about to pay some bill and buy a car so I wasn't sure of the damage the account was going to take.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 14, 2015)

Ceratogyrus cf brachycephalus female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 22, 2015)

Cyriopagopus sp. Hati Hati adult female, pictures wash out her beautiful purple sheen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lalberts9310 (Jun 22, 2015)

Ah man! Those hati hati! Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to get that big, how big is your female?


----------



## Mako16 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's C.marshalli ^^ not brachycephalus.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 24, 2015)

She is 4.5" and pairing with her boyfriend .





lalberts9310 said:


> Ah man! Those hati hati! Gorgeous! Can't wait for mine to get that big, how big is your female?




---------- Post added 06-24-2015 at 10:15 AM ----------

Ive wondered the same myself. She doesnt look like brachycephalus, but compared to all of my marshalli, she doesnt look like them either. After comparing her to all the Ceratogyrus pics i could dig up, im just not sure. Im hoping she will molt soon, and it will help out. She has a double band though.





Mako16 said:


> That's C.marshalli ^^ not brachycephalus.




---------- Post added 06-24-2015 at 10:30 AM ----------

Some new additions!

Harpactira marksi adult female



Harpactira marksi slings x5



Harpactira curvipes adult female



Harpactira curvipes juvie males x2



Eucratoscelus constrictus juvie female



Ceratogyrus cf brachycephalus slings x5



Harpactirella overdijki slings x5



Harpactirella lightfooti slings x5

Reactions: Like 1


----------

